# Question | Canadian Married to a British, Living In the UK, Looking to Move to CDN



## foreversamijo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello,

I was wondering if someone could give me feedback on what I need to do to have my UK husband move to Canada with me.

We are currently living in the UK, but I would like to move back home this year. We've been married for 10 months and living together in the UK for the last 4 months (I''m currently on a 3 year UK spousal visa).

Does anyone know the process and a rough estimate of how much it will cost to bring my husband back home with me?

Cheers,



foreversamijo


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

All you need to know is here:-

Sponsor your spouse, partner or children


----------



## foreversamijo (Mar 19, 2014)

foreversamijo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could give me feedback on what I need to do to have my UK husband move to Canada with me.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply.

I still need to do all this even though we're married and living together? Isn't there a faster way?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

This is the only way. There is no fast track for this.


----------



## foreversamijo (Mar 19, 2014)

What happens if you're pregnant. Can I apply for maternity leave once I return home? My last job in Canada was in Sept 2014, and then I moved to the UK the end of Sept 2014.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should read:- Questions and Answers - Ontario Health Insurance Plan - Ministry Programs - Public Information - MOHLTC

It provides the OHIP rules for being absent from Ontario.


----------



## clwillia (Jul 27, 2014)

foreversamijo said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I still need to do all this even though we're married and living together? Isn't there a faster way?


The Outland Family Class (Spouse) visa application is the "fast track." And generally takes about a year, the Inland, where you do get to live together takes closer to two years and your husband cannot leave Canada while it is being process

The application times are either long or very long.

If you want the child in Canada, you can still have it there and your husband come to Canada on a visitor visa (90 days), obviously he cannot work on it, but at least you are together three months at a time.


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

clwillia said:


> The Outland Family Class (Spouse) visa application is the "fast track." And generally takes about a year, the Inland, where you do get to live together takes closer to two years and your husband cannot leave Canada while it is being process
> 
> The application times are either long or very long.
> 
> If you want the child in Canada, you can still have it there and *your husband come to Canada on a visitor visa (90 days),* obviously he cannot work on it, but at least you are together three months at a time.


Wrong. Six months, renewable upon timely application.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

"I still need to do all this even though we're married and living together? Isn't there a faster way?"

That should be a 'quote of the day' somewhere.


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

GWH64 said:


> Wrong. Six months, renewable upon timely application.


Or apply for inland when you arrive which is depending on the immigration officer's discretion (in my wife's case) then you can get a year before resubmission.
I genuinely thought inland would be fatter for us, its been two years to a non complex application, I mean really?


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

foreversamijo said:


> What happens if you're pregnant. Can I apply for maternity leave once I return home? My last job in Canada was in Sept 2014, and then I moved to the UK the end of Sept 2014.


I'm guessing you mean EI maternity. Because you need to actually be in Canada to be eligible (or at least have 600hours in the eligible period of 52 weeks) then I think it is difficult to say, It also depends on the nature of why you stopped work eg fired, quit. 
Also depends which province you were living.......


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

On another thread someone pointed out a recent change regarding a spouse working before the visa comes through. Read here: Program delivery update - December 22, 2014

The relevant part seems to be, "Extend my Stay or Remain in Canada as a Worker" which indicates you can apply from within Canada 

And "New SCLPC applicants should complete a permanent residence application and an open work permit applications, include the appropriate fees, and submit both simultaneously to the Case Processing Centre in Mississauga.

CIC will begin issuing open work permits to eligible applicants in the current SCLPC inventory. SCLPC applicants whose permanent resident applications are received after December 22, 2014 will have their application for an open work permit processed within four months of receipt of their work permit application."

This does seem to give people an alternative to the long wait though if they can take advantage of it.

That appears to indicate that you can apply for both inland/outland but if you apply from inland, there will still be a 4 month waiting period before your husband could work. It also assumes he gets the work permit. That's not necessarily guaranteed. There can always be hiccups in the process.

It does appear to give people an alternative to the long wait though IF they can take advantage of it.


----------

